# Nouveau software: iWeb Valet



## ziggysoft (7 Octobre 2008)

*iWeb Valet* est un nouvel logiciel pour les utilisateurs diWeb.

Après avoir créé vos pages avec iWeb, au lieu de publier votre site sur MobileMe, vous pouvez publier votre site dans un dossier local (votre disque dur, par exemple), puis vous pouvez utiliser *iWeb Valet* pour améliorer de plusieurs manières vos pages d'iWeb, et, enfin, télécharger votre site Web sur un serveur FTP. 

Caractéristiques:



Personnaliser les titres de page en ajoutant un préfixe de votre choix.
 Ajouter une favicon à votre site iWeb
 Déguisez les spam bots en codifiant tout les adresses e-mail dans votre iWeb pages, de sorte que le message ne peu pas être repris par ces robots.
 Ajouter des tags META pour fournir plus d'informations sur vos pages Web, pour gagner un rang supérieur sur les moteurs de recherche crawler-basés qui soutiennent les tags.
 Appliquer un taux de compression fixe à toutes les images JPEG de votre site iWeb dossier, pour économiser de lespace dans votre serveur Web.
 Ajouter à votre site iWeb des autres dossiers et fichiers non gérés par iWeb (favicon, documents, etc .)
FTP:



 Comparaison de la taille des fichiers: iWeb Valet ne transfère pas des fichiers qui ne sont pas changé. Cela permet de gagner du temps, parce que vous navez pas besoin de télécharger chaque fois tous les fichiers généré par iWeb.
 Option pour supprimer les fichiers dans le dossier de destination lorsque le fichier correspondant nest pas présent dans le dossier local, afin déconomiser lespace dans votre serveur Web.
 
Links:

Product page: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/News.html

Universal Binary: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip
PowerPC: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_PPC.dmg.zip
Mac Intel: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip

Paul (P.S. Excusè moi, Jai des lacunes épouvantables au niveau de mon français écrit...)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Octobre 2008)

ouais, c'est sympa. Mais bon, le logiciel étant payant, et le membre qui fait de a pub n'a qu'un seul message , c'est un peu gênant. On pas là pour recevoir des incitations à l'achat de toutes part, mais pour filer un coup de main..

Alors bon... :mouais:


----------



## marctiger (7 Octobre 2008)

Ben c'est clairement le concepteur de l'appli, donc...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Octobre 2008)

marctiger a dit:


> Ben c'est clairement le concepteur de l'appli, donc...



Ouais. Mais pour moi, Macgé n'a pas vocation à ça. Désolé si je trouve ça un peu facile.


----------



## marctiger (7 Octobre 2008)

T'inquiètes... le car de ramassage va passer.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Octobre 2008)

J'en doute pas !  :modo:


----------



## ziggysoft (8 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ouais, c'est sympa. Mais bon, le logiciel étant payant, et le membre qui fait de a pub n'a qu'un seul message , c'est un peu gênant. On pas là pour recevoir des incitations à l'achat de toutes part, mais pour filer un coup de main..
> 
> Alors bon... :mouais:



N'était pas mon intention d'offenser ta sensibilité, ou de faire du "spamming" dans le forum.

J&#8217;ai annoncé dans le forum d&#8217;iWeb cet logiciel parce que il est une nouveauté, j' espère  intéressante, pour ces qui travaillent tout les jours avec iWeb; il a des caractéristiques difficiles à trouver, comme l&#8217;upload avec la comparaison de la taille des fichiers, ou la gestion automatique des dossiers extérieurs.

Il est un shareware, mais avec 30 jours de prouve sans aucun limitation. Seulement si vous avez envie d'utiliser iWeb Valet constamment, vous pouvez l'acheter et l'enregistrer.  En achetant ce programme-là vous soutenez le développement des petits producteurs de shareware pour Mac, comme ZiggySoft. C&#8217;est si grave?


----------



## jean marc kaufmann (8 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous.
Si Ziggysoft est bien le concepteur de ce logiciel qui ajoute effectivement à iWeb des fonctions qui lui manquaient je lui dit bravo.
Pour ce qui est du prix je pense que le temps passé à la création d'un nouveau logiciel qui rend service à beaucoup de gens peut justifier une rémunération.
Je regrette seulement qu'il n'y ai pas de version française du logiciel ou à défaut au moins une version française du mode d'emploi du logiciel.
Entre autre je n'ai pas bien compris si le "Page title prefix", les "Meta tags description" et les "Meta tags keywords" s'appliquent juste à la page d'accueil du site ou si l'on peu paramètrer ces donnés à chaque page du site ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

Je prends ça comme de la pub gratuite. Tu vois, si tu avais 300 messages à ton actif, que tu venais régulièrement sur les forums, je trouverai ça normal, mais bon, c'est ici ton seul message (avec ta réponse), c'est pourquoi je pense que c'est un peu facile.

A+ et bonne continuation.

Pierre.


----------



## ziggysoft (8 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je prends ça comme de la pub gratuite. Tu vois, si tu avais 300 messages à ton actif, que tu venais régulièrement sur les forums, je trouverai ça normal, mais bon, c'est ici ton seul message (avec ta réponse), c'est pourquoi je pense que c'est un peu facile.



Je connais depuis quelques années MacGeneration, mais je n'ai pas écrit avant sur le site parce que je parle mal le français; maintenant je me suis décidée parce que j'avais quelque chose de nouveau à communiquer a qui, comme moi, utilise iWeb.



jean marc kaufmann a dit:


> Je regrette seulement qu'il n'y ai pas de version française du logiciel ou à défaut au moins une version française du mode d'emploi du logiciel.
> Entre autre je n'ai pas bien compris si le "Page title prefix", les "Meta tags description" et les "Meta tags keywords" s'appliquent juste à la page d'accueil du site ou si l'on peu paramètrer ces donnés à chaque page du site ?



Le problème de la localisation française de iWeb Valet est vrai, j'essaierais de les corriger dès que possible.

Le prefix e les Meta tags s'appliquent à chaque page du site.

Merci, enfin, pour tous les suggestions que vous me donnerez pour améliorer cet logiciel.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> Je connais depuis quelques années MacGeneration, mais je n'ai pas écrit avant sur le site parce que je parle mal le français; maintenant je me suis décidée parce que j'avais quelque chose de nouveau à communiquer a qui, comme moi, utilise iWeb.



D'ac, pas de problème.


----------



## jean marc kaufmann (8 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je prends ça comme de la pub gratuite. Tu vois, si tu avais 300 messages à ton actif, que tu venais régulièrement sur les forums, je trouverai ça normal, mais bon, c'est ici ton seul message (avec ta réponse), c'est pourquoi je pense que c'est un peu facile.
> 
> A+ et bonne continuation.
> 
> Pierre.



Salut Pierre
Je n'ai rien compris à ta réponse. Est ce que tu veux dire par là que parce que je n'ai pas envoyé 300 messages à ce jour  je ne dois pas donner un avis ???

Comme nous en avons parlé dans une discussion précédente, je n'utilise que iWeb pour faire mon site. J'ai essayé d'autres logiciels, DreamWeawer au quel je ne comprend rien, Rapid Weawer que je trouve moins facile et souple que iWeb. 
Je regrette juste que iWeb ai des lacunes malgré toutes ses qualités :
- Pas de possibilité de créer des menus déroulants.
- Pas de possibilité de créer des bannière texte genre "BannerZest" pour les photos.
- Pas de possibilité de créer des formulaires type "inscription" ou "demande d'information".
Et jusqu'à maintenant avant iWeb Valet:
- Pas de possibilité d'insérer des Méta-Tags.
Si quelque un peut développer des logiciels qui soient compatibles avec iWeb et qui pallient aux manques de iWeb cela est pour moi un progrès très appréciable qui va me permettre d'améliorer mon site et sa visibilité sur les moteurs de recherche.
Pour cela je suis contant d'avoir une info (peut importe que l'on puisse considérer cela comme de la pub) sur les sites ou blogs que je suis. 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ce genres d'infos que je passe du temps à les regarder et pas que pour échanger des points de vue avec des gens qui sont par ailleurs j'en suis sûr très sympathiques.
Je suis aussi contant de payer quelque chose pour ces logiciels qui me rendent un grand service aux gens qui ont le temps et/ou la compétence de le faire pour moi.

Merci à Ziggysoft pour la réponse concernant la traduction en français de iWeb Valet.


----------



## zepatente (8 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas utilisé le logiciel. mais j'ai une question : comment avez vous résolu le problème des changements  de codes dans mobileme. 

En effet si on change le code dans les pages blog , les utilisateurs perdront leurs commentaires 

@+


----------



## ziggysoft (8 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'ai pas utilisé le logiciel. mais j'ai une question : comment avez vous résolu le problème des changements  de codes dans mobileme.
> 
> ...



Question intéressante, je doit l' étudier.


----------



## zepatente (8 Octobre 2008)

C'était juste pour prévenir car personne n'a réussi à contourner ce problème à ma connaissance et si tu désires pas avoir des utilisateurs en furie 

@+


----------



## ziggysoft (8 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> C'était juste pour prévenir car personne n'a réussi à contourner ce problème à ma connaissance et si tu désires pas avoir des utilisateurs en furie
> 
> @+



Avec moi? Malheureusement je ne suis pas le programmeur qui a fait iWeb....

Mais c'est un problème intéressant, je tiens à le résoudre, si je peux.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Octobre 2008)

jean marc kaufmann a dit:


> Salut Pierre
> Je n'ai rien compris à ta réponse. Est ce que tu veux dire par là que parce que je n'ai pas envoyé 300 messages à ce jour  je ne dois pas donner un avis ???
> 
> Comme nous en avons parlé dans une discussion précédente, je n'utilise que iWeb pour faire mon site. J'ai essayé d'autres logiciels, DreamWeawer au quel je ne comprend rien, Rapid Weawer que je trouve moins facile et souple que iWeb.
> ...



Ah. Je ne suis pas si méchant !  Je ne parlais évidemment pas de toi !  Je donnais juste mon point de vue, masi il ne faut pas que cette discussion se focalise sur ce "problème". On est là pour parler technique, alors...


----------



## zepatente (8 Octobre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> Avec moi? Malheureusement je ne suis pas le programmeur qui a fait iWeb....
> 
> Mais c'est un problème intéressant, je tiens à le résoudre, si je peux.



Le problème n'est pas iweb mais MobileMe .


@+


----------



## ziggysoft (10 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas iweb mais MobileMe .
> 
> 
> @+



En effet on peu ajouter facilement des commentaires  aux sites iWeb avec de services gratuits, comme Haloscan, mais au dehors de la publication directe qui fait iWeb sur MobileMe.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Octobre 2008)

T'as raison, et je trouve que c'est un grand inconvénient d'IWeb. Dommage.


----------



## zepatente (10 Octobre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> En effet on peu ajouter facilement des commentaires  aux sites iWeb avec de services gratuits, comme Haloscan, mais au dehors de la publication directe qui fait iWeb sur MobileMe.



Oui mais les gens prennent MobileMe pour les commentaires et haloscan n'est pas forcement aisé pour 90 % des utilisateurs d'iweb qui ne veulent pas jouer dans le code.

En tout cas bon courage pour votre logiciel.


----------



## ziggysoft (11 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Oui mais les gens prennent MobileMe pour les commentaires et haloscan n'est pas forcement aisé pour 90 % des utilisateurs d'iweb qui ne veulent pas jouer dans le code.
> 
> En tout cas bon courage pour votre logiciel.



Changer le code nest pas le problème, je peu  ajouter cette fonction automatique dans une nouvelle release de iWeb Valet, mais il faut toujours créer un compte avec Haloscan (ou similises) pour utiliser les commentaires.

Merci pour les souhaits. J' espère qui iWeb Valet puisse devenir plus utile pour tous, merci aussi aux implémentations suggérés sur ce forum.


----------



## zepatente (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour moi les évolutions seraient les suivantes :
- ergonomie plus soignée : tous les  concurents ( gratuits au passage) proposent un onglet par action
- des explications : la plus part des utilisateurs ne seront pas ce que compresser à 25 % représente.
- une connaissance d'iweb : je pose une questions et la réponse est un échappatoire
- une traduction en français : la plus part des utilisateurs me demandent des traductions et personnellement je trouves çà toujours insultant quand on me propose des logiciels sans traduction . je suis francophone et , hormis au travail , je ne veut pas parler anglais.

Je penses que tu vas me trouver dur mais quand on fait payer une logiciel 19USD  alors que la concurrence est gratuite , je penses que l'on peut être exigent

si tu veux d'autres conseils je suis à ta disposition, celà me fera plaisir

@+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Octobre 2008)

Franchement, ce que j'en ai vu, est sympa, mais faute de tradcution en français, je ne m'en servirai pas. IWeb Expander fait déjà pas mal de trucs.

A+


----------



## zepatente (11 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Franchement, ce que j'en ai vu, est sympa, mais faute de tradcution en français, je ne m'en servirai pas. IWeb Expander fait déjà pas mal de trucs.
> 
> A+



Je dit pas que les fonction sont inutile , loin de là , mais celà existe déjà et gratuitement . la fonction qui me plaît le plus est le changement de nom des pages surtout pour les utilisateurs de free. par exemple , la compression d'image peut être faite avec automator. donc ce que l'on attend d'un logiciel payant c'est un plus , un truc qui nous fait dire "whaaaaaa" ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Je dit pas que les fonction sont inutile .



Moi non plus.  Parfaitement raison. On attend le petit truc en plus. Je sais, pas, un truc genre Banner Zest en amélioré et spécial IWeb... Bon j'arrête de rêver..


----------



## ericdlg (12 Octobre 2008)

Ben moi je dis bravo. Et cela même si iWeb'09 pointera son nez dans pas longtemp sans doute.

Je développe des sites pros sous iWeb (et oui, cela existe et je commence à en vivre). On ne peut pas tout faire, il faut accepter des compromis, mais les clients ne sont pas forcément demandeurs de sites tout animés et d'ergonomie dans tous les sens. Les miens sont convaincus, mais mon message va dans ce sens, que l'ergonomie doit être simple et immédiatement compréhensible, que le design doit être en accord avec leur désir ou leur besoin de communication... convaincus surtout que le contenu doit être blindé. Alors je passe une bonne part de mon temps en écriture des textes et fabrication des images quand nécessaire. Quand on visite le site web d'une entreprise, c'est pour y trouver des informations et de préférence celle qu'on cherche. C'est une évidence souvent oubliée.

Donc, et j'en reviens à Ziggy, bravo pour iWeb Valet. Je le teste en ce moment. Et si je n'ai pas besoin des outils d'optimisation des images (tout est mouliné sous Photoshop et à la bonne taille avant importation dans iWeb), le reste m'intéresse : push vers un ftp (surtout pas MobieMe, trop limité) sans tout renvoyer à chaque fois (c'est la raison qui fait que j'utilise d'autres moteurs de blogs insérés dans mes sites plutôt que celui intégré à iWeb, d'autant qu'une solution externe permet au client d'ajouter des articles de blogs lui-même), insertion de balises Meta...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Octobre 2008)

Ok, et puis, bienvenue, non pas sur IWeb, appraremment tu connais déjà, mais sur Magé.


----------



## ericdlg (12 Octobre 2008)

Ben en fait je connais et pratique MacGé et ses fora depuis le début. Mais j'ai souvent changé d'adresse mail donc il fallait chaque recommencer. Et puis écrire dans les fora, c'est très (trop ?) prenant alors j'essaie de ne pas y passer trop de temps... et j'ai ainsi de longue périodes d'absence.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Octobre 2008)

d'ac, c'est un peu un cercle vicieux. Bienvenue quand même.


----------



## ziggysoft (13 Octobre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Je dit pas que les fonction sont inutile , loin de là , mais celà existe déjà et gratuitement . la fonction qui me plaît le plus est le changement de nom des pages surtout pour les utilisateurs de free. par exemple , la compression d'image peut être faite avec automator. donc ce que l'on attend d'un logiciel payant c'est un plus , un truc qui nous fait dire "whaaaaaa" ...



Alors, iWeb Valet a été créé avec deux buts principaux:



 Réunir toute une série de fonctions dans un seul logiciel, pour permettre à l&#8217;utilisateur, avec peu de clicks, de republier chaque fois ses sites correctement. C&#8217;est aussi la raison pour laquelle toutes les préférences de chaque site sont sauvées automatiquement.
 Offrir quelque fonction qui est difficile à trouver dans autres logiciels (gratuites ou non): camouflage de toutes les adresses email pour combattre le SPAM, addition automatique de fichiers extérieurs a iWeb, téléchargement  avec comparaison de la taille, pour ne pas transférer l' entière site pour chaque petit changement, réduction automatique de la taille de tous les images, etcetera.
 


zepatente a dit:


> ... des explications : la plus part des utilisateurs ne seront pas ce que compresser à 25 % représente.
> - une traduction en français



J'ai donné des explications sur l' &#8221;Help&#8221; du logiciel, et aussi dans les &#8220;tooltips&#8221;; c&#8217;est tout améliorable, certainement. Pour le française, je ferai le possible pour l&#8217;ajouter en future.



ericdlg a dit:


> Donc, et j'en reviens à Ziggy, bravo pour iWeb Valet. Je le teste en ce moment.



J 'espère ton test sera positif.


Merci pour les suggestions .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Octobre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> Réunir toute une série de fonctions dans un seul logiciel, pour permettre à lutilisateur, avec peu de clicks, de republier chaque fois ses sites correctement. Cest aussi la raison pour laquelle toutes les préférences de chaque site sont sauvées automatiquement.
> Offrir quelque fonction qui est difficile à trouver dans autres logiciels (gratuites ou non): camouflage de toutes les adresses email pour combattre le SPAM, addition automatique de fichiers extérieurs a iWeb, téléchargement  avec comparaison de la taille, pour ne pas transférer l' entière site pour chaque petit changement, réduction automatique de la taille de tous les images, etcetera.



J'aime bien toutes tes propositions pour Iweb, mais on attend tous un logiciel en français et dans une interface plus mac, parceque, déjà comprendre des  fonctions un peu complexes en français, alors... Mais c'est un excellent début.

A+


----------



## ziggysoft (14 Octobre 2008)

La localisation en française va prendre un peu de temps. Pour le moment, j&#8217;a fait quelque améliorèrent dans la version 1.0.1b (http://www.ziggy-soft.com/Products/Entries/2008/9/26_iWeb_Valet.html).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Octobre 2008)

D'ac. Tu n'hésite pas à nous prévenir dès qu'elle est prête.


----------



## ziggysoft (29 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> D'ac. Tu n'hésite pas à nous prévenir dès qu'elle est prête.



La version française de "iWeb Valet" (1.1) est prête, comme promis. 

On a fait de nombreux changements, qui étaient demandés dans ce forum, tels que l'amélioration et la simplification de l'interface et de l'aide. 

Vous pouvez la trouver à l'adresse suivante:

http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip


----------



## ericdlg (30 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de la trouver (sur MacGé je crois). Merci.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Novembre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> La version française de "iWeb Valet" (1.1) est prête, comme promis.
> 
> On a fait de nombreux changements, qui étaient demandés dans ce forum, tels que l'amélioration et la simplification de l'interface et de l'aide.
> 
> ...



Ah ! Bravo ! Je teste ça ! 

de retour de mes longues vacances !


----------



## Michelou (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Accroché à ce logiciel depuis quelques jours seulement, je cherche (et c'est pas facile) des infos sur certaines de ses fonctions. Les généralités, pas de problèmes, mais quand on débute on se demande des fois où se trouve l'erreur !
Alors, quand je trouve une info montrant aussi les inconvénients de iWeb alors je dis merci jean-Marc.
Ma recherche actuelle concerne le "survol" d'une image avec la souris (ou d'un texte) de façon à faire apparaître un petit texte puis d'orienter le lecteur vers un autre endroit au clic. Comment faire ?
Cordialement
Michel


----------



## zepatente (4 Novembre 2008)

```
<img src="tonimage.jpg" height="000" width="000" alt="c'est ici que tu mettras le texte que tu veux voir afficher au passage de la souris">
```


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> ```
> <img src="tonimage.jpg" height="000" width="000" alt="c'est ici que tu mettras le texte que tu veux voir afficher au passage de la souris">
> ```



Je dirais plutôt comme ça :

```
<img src="tonimage.jpg" height="000" width="000" title="c'est ici que tu mettras le texte que tu veux voir afficher au passage de la souris" alt="texte quand pas d'image (si nécessaire) sinon on laisse vide" />
```
La bulle qui s'affiche dans IE avec le contenu de l'attribut alt est un bug du programme.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Puis si c'est une image avec un lien mieux vaut mettre le title sur le lien plutôt que sur l'img.


----------



## zepatente (4 Novembre 2008)

merci pour tes conseils gloup gloup


----------



## ziggysoft (12 Novembre 2008)

Une nouvelle version de "iWeb Valet" est disponible à l'adresse suivante: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.

Version 1.2
     Maintenant iWeb Valet peut effectuer de multiples rechercher et remplacer sur le contenu de tous les fichiers html simultanément ; vous pouvez facilement faire des changements de simples morceaux de texte ainsi que des balises HTML et des attributions de nomes conventionnels diWeb.
     Amélioration de la compatibilité descendente avec les configurations créés dans les précédentes versions de iWeb Valet

Comme toujours, je vous remercie pour toutes les conseils et les améliorations que vous voudrez me suggérer.


----------



## Alf38 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de franchir le pas et de faire l'achat de iWeb Valet.

Je suis vraiment satisfait de cette nouvelle version qui, pour moi, est un excellent compagnon à iWeb. Je réside en Polynésie, où l'internet en est encore à l'âge de pierre (128 à 256K avec des quotas de téléchargement), alors il faut économiser le moindre Ko !

Je ne manquerai pas de faire des remarques/demandes concernant le logiciel sur ce forum ! ;-)


----------



## ziggysoft (17 Novembre 2008)

Alf38 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de franchir le pas et de faire l'achat de iWeb Valet.
> 
> Je suis vraiment satisfait de cette nouvelle version qui, pour moi, est un excellent compagnon à iWeb. Je réside en Polynésie, où l'internet en est encore à l'âge de pierre (128 à 256K avec des quotas de téléchargement), alors il faut économiser le moindre Ko !
> 
> Je ne manquerai pas de faire des remarques/demandes concernant le logiciel sur ce forum ! ;-)



Merci beaucoup de ton soutien, Alf38. On a travaillé beaucoup pour rendre iWeb Valet plus utile et complet, et nous continuerons, même en suivant les demandes de nouvelles fonctionnalités qui nous parviendront par ce forum.


----------



## ziggysoft (27 Novembre 2008)

Nouvelle version téléchargeable à l'adresse suivante: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.

Version 1.3
     Nouvelles fonctionnalités de Sauvegarde/Restauration (en format compressé) qui facilitent la protection de vos sites iWeb d'une eventuelle perte involontaire de données
     Ajout d'un bouton Aide interactive pour chaque fonction diWeb Valet
     Création d'un onglet qui contiendra une nouvelle série d'outils pour la gestion diWeb
     Amélioration de synchronisations qui effectuent beaucoup de transferts
     Divers corrections et améliorations mineures


----------



## ziggysoft (12 Décembre 2008)

La version 1.3.5 ajoute une option pour encoder les caractères spéciaux dans vos pages web comme des entités HTML, en résolvant certaines imperfections d'affichage dans le texte pas-anglais, dont l'encodage par défaut est interprété erronément par certains serveurs Web.

Pour toutes les conseils et les améliorations que vous voudrez me suggérer, il y a un nouvelle page dans mon site: Feedback_and_Suggestions.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Décembre 2008)

ziggysoft a dit:


> La version 1.3.5 ajoute une option pour encoder les caractères spéciaux dans vos pages web comme des entités HTML, en résolvant certaines imperfections d'affichage dans le texte pas-anglais, dont l'encodage par défaut est interprété erronément par certains serveurs Web.
> 
> Pour toutes les conseils et les améliorations que vous voudrez me suggérer, il y a un nouvelle page dans mon site: Feedback_and_Suggestions.



A tiens, t'es passé dans Vous et Votre Mac ! 

A+


----------



## ziggysoft (12 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> A tiens, t'es passé dans Vous et Votre Mac !
> 
> A+



Il depend de celui qui passe Que je suis tombe ou tresor Que je parle ou me taise Ceci ne tient qu'a toi. Ami, n'entre pas sans desir.


----------



## ziggysoft (8 Janvier 2009)

Nouvelle version téléchargeable à l'adresse suivante: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.

Version 1.3.7
 Ajout du support de base pour les transferts sur *MobileMe* iDisk.


----------



## ziggysoft (17 Mars 2009)

Une nouvelle version de "iWeb Valet", la *2.0*, est disponible à l'adresse suivante: http://www.ziggy-soft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.

Tout comme dans le logiciel iWeb 09 d&#8217; Apple, iWeb Valet vous donne le pouvoir d&#8217;ajouter de nouveaux *widget* interactifs dans vos pages web.







Les codes HTML et Javascripts sont des outils merveilleux pour vous aider à construire du contenu intéressant pour vos sites web. Par exemple, vous pouvez ajouter des curseurs,  de la musique,  des objets qui tombent comme de la neige,  des images réactives, des calendriers,  des textes défilants, des menus de navigations,  des graphiques en flash, et encore plus. Des milliers de codes gratuits sont mis à disposition sur internet et utilisable sur vos pages web. Plus besoin d&#8217;éditer le code à la main: iWeb Valet inclut une sélection de ses codes compatibles avec iWeb (et d&#8217;autres suivront) et une puissante fonction pour les ajouter facilement dans vos pages Web.

Et Bien Plus encore! La version 2 vous donne également la possibilité de travailler sur une copie temporaire de votre dossier du site, ainsi iWeb Valet peut modifier n&#8217;importe quel site en local comme pour le dossier local de publication d'iWeb: fonction utilisable aussi avec les dossiers locaux de Dreamweaver ou Golive.

*Version 2.0.0*
    &#8226; Possibilité d'ajouter de nombreux et puissant widgets dans vos pages web.
    &#8226; Pré-visualisation des pages modifiées dans un navigateur à tout moment; vous n&#8217;avez pas besoin de les transférer sur un serveur web. 
    &#8226; Possibilité de travailler sur une copie temporaire de votre dossier local, ainsi iWeb Valet peut modifier aussi les dossiers locaux de Dreamweaver ou Golive. 
    &#8226; Période de démo de 30 jours (pleinement fonctionnel) aussi pour les utilisateurs des versions précédentes

_P.S. merci à Zepatente pour la localisation en français

_


----------



## Arthemus (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir la news sur l'existence de ce soft qui a l'air très bien.
Il m'intéresse pour deux choses en particuliers.
- Pouvoir faire changer de photos en passant la souris sur une photo.
- Alléger de façon automatique les photos pour rendre le site plus fluide pour les utilisateurs qui ont un faible débit.

Accessoirement, faire un menu déroulant peut être utile.

J'ai juste un problème....

Encore je trouve iweb limpide dans son utilisation, iweb valet me semble très dur à comprendre.
Je ne vois pas comment on fait pour faire changer la photo. 
J'ai en revanche vu où on indiquait le pourcentage de compression des photos.

L'aide fournie ne sert à rien...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider!

Merci.


----------



## zepatente (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

il n'y a pas de roll-over dans le logiciel , ni menu déroulant pour le moment . par contre celà peut se faire sans ce logiciel grace à des fragment html

je sais que dans les évolutions futures, il est prévu d'ajouter ce type de code via le logiciel

le taux de compression je ne le connais pas mais si tu met le longueur fixe ou si tu fais un test tu le seras 


@+


----------



## ziggysoft (31 Mars 2009)

zepatente a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> il n'y a pas de roll-over dans le logiciel , ni menu déroulant pour le moment . par contre celà peut se faire sans ce logiciel grace à des fragment html
> 
> ...



Merci Zepatente, c'est tout correct.

Arthemus, les nouveaux widgets seront disponibles prochainement. Quant à la compression JPEG, elle est calculé comme un pourcentage de 0 à 100% (augmenter le facteur de compression réduit la taille des fichiers, mais aussi diminue la qualité de l'image).

Maintenant, une nouvelle version de iWeb Valet c'est téléchargeable à l'adresse suivante: 

http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.

Changements de la version 2.0.5

     Ajout d'une nouvelle fonctionnalité de prévisualisation des widgets, en utilisant un navigateur HTML interne
     Correction d'une erreur d'affichage dans le widget "Calendrier" 
     Rectifiées certaines erreurs de localisation

Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## zepatente (31 Mars 2009)

c'est un plaisir de travailler avec vous


----------



## Arthemus (31 Mars 2009)

Snif, j'aurai bien aimé avoir du rollover.

Du coup, pour les deux petits sites que je dois faire pour un membre de ma famille, ce logiciel perd de son intérêt.
En plus, n'étant pas connaisseur, je trouve son accès compliqué. La preuve, je n'ai trouvé que la fonction de réduction du poids des images. Or j'imagine qu'il fait d'autres choses !


----------



## ziggysoft (21 Avril 2009)

Nouvelle version de iWeb Valet c'est téléchargeable à l'adresse suivante: 

http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_PPC.dmg.zip
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip

Changements de la version 2.0.6

     Nouveau widget ajouté: un menu déroulant avec une jolie animation. Mettez le marque-place dans chaque page de votre site où vous voulez que le menu s'affiche: vous n'avez pas à mettre à jour le menu sur toutes vos pages chaque fois que vous souhaitez ajouter une nouvelle page à votre site, il suffit d'ajouter le nouveau lien au widget 
 Solution d'un problème de certains widgets qui n'affichent pas correctement les caractères accentués
 Divers corrections et améliorations mineures

Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## ziggysoft (29 Mai 2009)

Nouvelle version de iWeb Valet téléchargeable à: 

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/29011
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_PPC.dmg.zip
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip

Changements de la version 2.1.0

     Nouveau widget ajouté: Hit Counter vous donne la possibilité d'ajouter le code fourni par un service de compteurs de visiteurs (par exemple, Google Analytics ou StatCounter) sur chaque page Web que vous souhaitez contrôler. Vous serez capable d'analyser et de surveiller tous les visiteurs de votre site Web en temps réel 
     Améliorations à l'interface graphique de l'onglet widgets 
     Copier/coller dans la fenêtre de Recherche et Remplacement a été restauré

Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## ziggysoft (11 Septembre 2009)

Nouvelle version de iWeb Valet téléchargeable à: 

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/iwebvalet.html
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/29011
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip.
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_PPC.dmg.zip
http://www.ziggysoft.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip

Changements de la version 2.2.3

     Compatibilité avec Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard
     Amélioration de l'adressage de la favicon dans les sous-répertoires
     Amélioration de l'obscurcissement des adresses mail 

Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## ziggysoft (6 Novembre 2009)

Nouvelle version de iWeb Valet téléchargeable à: 

http://ziggysoft.rv89.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip
http://ziggysoft.rv89.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_PPC.dmg.zip
http://ziggysoft.rv89.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/internet_utilities/iwebvalet.html
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/29011

Changements de la version 2.3.0



         À la demande générale des utilisateurs, vous pouvez maintenant choisir d'avoir différentes META balises pour chaque page du votre site Web ou un ensemble unique de META balises pour toutes les pages
     Ajout de 6 nouvelles META balises
     Nouveau widget Effet Neige Qui Tombe
     Des améliorations d'interface
 
Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## ziggysoft (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle version de iWeb Valet téléchargeable à:

  Website http://www.ziggysoft.com/
  Product URL http://www.ziggysoft.com/Products/Entries/2008/9/26_iWeb_Valet.html
  Direct Download Link UB http://ziggysoft.rv89.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_UB.dmg.zip
  Intel http://www.ziggysoft.rv89.com/z_progs/iWeb_Valet_X86.dmg.zip
  Screenshot http://www.ziggysoft.com/Logos/iWv_cu.png

Changements de la version 2.4.0

-  Ajout d'un créateur de liens vers les réseaux sociaux. Ce widget vous  permet de générer des liens (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) pour votre site  web et de rendre simple pour les visiteurs d'enregistrer et de partager  vos contenus, donnant à votre site une plus grande exposition.
- Les éléments du widget 'drop-down menu' maintenant peuvent être réorganisées en temps réel par glisser-déposer 
- Amélioration du widget 'hit counter'
- Amélioration du masquage des adresses email
- Ajouté infobulles pour afficher le chemin du fichier dans les listes de fichiers
- Résolution d'un bug dans le menu texte

Salutations

ZiggySoft


----------



## DanMac (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement d'iWeb Valet mais voilà mon problème:

En préambule je précise que je publie sur MobileMe.

1) Avec iWeb, j'exporte mon site, dénommé ''A'' dans un dossier de mon disque dur dénommé ''B''.
j'ai donc DisqueDur/.../B/A dans lequel se trouvent tous les dossiers et fichiers de mon site.

2) J'ouvre le site dans iWeb Valet en précisant que celui-ci est dans ''B''

3) Je fais les modifications voulues (meta, etc..) avec iWeb Valet

4) Je publie sur MobileMe avec iWeb Valet en précisant l'emplacement du site: MonNomMobileMe/Web/Sites/ ça veut dire que pour moi il va y avoir dans mon iDisk le dossier suivant: iDisk/Web/Sites/A dans lequel se trouvent tous les dossiers et fichiers de mon site

Et bien *non*, iWeb Valet a créé un dossier dans iDisk/Web/Sites/*B*/A dans lequel se trouvent tous les dossiers et fichiers de mon site.

Pourquoi le dossier parent sur mon disque dur ''B'' a été créé sur mon dossier Sites de l'iDisk ?
J'aimerais que ''A'' soit directement dans le dossier Sites de l'iDisk, comme le fait iWeb !

J'espère ne pas être trop incompréhensible !

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## ziggysoft (6 Avril 2011)

Pour déterminer le correct dossier local, s'il vous plaît voir:

http://www.ziggysoft.com/iWeb_Valet...r"_that_I_must_specify_as_local_site_URL.html


----------



## DanMac (8 Avril 2011)

Merci pour la réponse *ziggysoft* et l'article sur le site. 

Mais je constate de toute façon des problèmes avec la synchronisation par iWeb Valet (la modification des fichiers est basée sur la taille et non la date, lenteur du transfert).

C'est pourquoi j'utilise iWeb Valet uniquement pour modifier ce qu'a fait iWeb (meta balises, cryptage d'adresses mail, etc.) et j'effectue la synchro avec Transmit qui est très rapide.


----------

